# Auction and Raffle Items



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Northcentral Maltese Rescue's annual picnic is in two months.

If any of you would like to donate an item for the auction or raffle, let me know, I'll tell you where to send it. I'm donating my Maltese jacket, and a few other little items.










Also, if you would like to register for the picnic, and be there in person, here's the link:

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/MaltPic...nformation.html


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Could you either post the address where to send things or pm me with it again? Lady got sick right after you sent it to me the last time and I forgot to send the bows.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Marj, you silly girl









That works out though, as we have a new "ship to" address









I'll PM you 

Yippeeee!!! "Marj Bows" at the picnic


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

I made a sweater for a friend of Louis (maltese of course) - but she doesn't like the sweater so I would love to donate it for the auction. I think it was a bit large in the neck area - I can put in a tie/ribbon to tighten that area. 

Just let me know where to send it. I can send the measurements for whom it was custom made for - I was just wondering what I should do with it - so this is PERFECT. I hope it fits whoever buys it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I made a sweater for a friend of Louis (maltese of course) - but she doesn't like the sweater so I would love to donate it for the auction. I think it was a bit large in the neck area - I can put in a tie/ribbon to tighten that area.
> 
> Just let me know where to send it. I can send the measurements for whom it was custom made for - I was just wondering what I should do with it - so this is PERFECT. I hope it fits whoever buys it.[/B]


That would be perfect. We have all shapes and sizes at the picnic
















PM on the way


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I would SO love to go to this-wish it wasn't a 10 hr. drive!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I will try to get some things to donate. I think it'd be great if they could get a lot of neat items for the auction.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I will try to get some things to donate. I think it'd be great if they could get a lot of neat items for the auction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sher. Every little bit helps our little orphans


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=368993
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I'm sure a little '*green'* wouldn't hurt, if people don't have items to donate. NMR can always use the cash!







That's what I'm going to do.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

it's official. i'm going. LOL. can i donate my presence and my charming (BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!) personality? 

i managed to finagle the time off of work that weekend and i think i'll head up and show the buttercup what a fun time with her kind is all about









ann marie and the "what!? road trip?!?!?! YAY!!!! is it tomorrow?" buttercup


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> it's official. i'm going. LOL. can i donate my presence and my charming (BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!) personality?
> 
> i managed to finagle the time off of work that weekend and i think i'll head up and show the buttercup what a fun time with her kind is all about
> 
> ...


That's awesome - I'm jealous!














I'm not even going to tell Bonnie. Take pictures and have a great time.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> it's official. i'm going. LOL. can i donate my presence and my charming (BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!) personality?
> 
> i managed to finagle the time off of work that weekend and i think i'll head up and show the buttercup what a fun time with her kind is all about
> 
> ...


BWAHAHAHAHAH!!! I'm going too









Mary Palmer wants me to bring LBB


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=22422:attachment]

Bumping this thread.... If you want to donate to the Northcentral Maltese Rescue raffle and auction, which will be held at their annual picnic next month, please PM 3MaltMom for the address where to send you donation. This great organization helps so many Malts in need.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> [attachment=22422:attachment]
> 
> Bumping this thread.... If you want to donate to the Northcentral Maltese Rescue raffle and auction, which will be held at their annual picnic next month, please PM 3MaltMom for the address where to send you donation. This great organization helps so many Malts in need.[/B]


Thanks for the bump Sher. I was just reading the Rescue list this morning, and they are in need of a few more raffle/auction items.

We expect a good turn out. So far, there will be over 80 maltese there ~ LOL


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=376000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

How many are you bringing home??













Actually, Peg and I had hoped to go since we have daughter and son in law (one teacher doctor and one medical doctor) in Milwaukee. But it turns out Caity (the teacher) and our grandson are coming down to stay with us for a week after school gets out while hubby continues to work absurd hours (I hope)... 



Ok... I know I'm evil...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=376018
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean how many am I bringing home? The 80 are mine. I'm taking them to the picnic























I didn't know you have a daughter in Milwaukee!!! Tell her to stay home, and you and Peg go there!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=376033
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How many are you bringing home??













Actually, Peg and I had hoped to go since we have daughter and son in law (one teacher doctor and one medical doctor) in Milwaukee. But it turns out Caity (the teacher) and our grandson are coming down to stay with us for a week after school gets out while hubby continues to work absurd hours (I hope)... 



Ok... I know I'm evil... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

What do you mean how many am I bringing home? The 80 are mine. I'm taking them to the picnic 

I didn't know you have a daughter in Milwaukee!!! Tell her to stay home, and you and Peg go there!! 

[/B][/QUOTE] 



Deb... cornering the world Maltese market... one dog at a time!!











Heck... with blended families like this, pick a city.... we probably have a kid living there!!


















We will try to go next year but it just is not happening this year.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd like to make a donation to Northcentral Maltese Rescue in memory of Frosty. Where do I send a check?





Joy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I'd like to make a donation to Northcentral Maltese Rescue in memory of Frosty. Where do I send a check?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful idea









They have a "In Loving Memory" page. This will list your name and "In Memory of Frosty"









I'm going to do the same.

Here's the donation page. You can use Paypal, or mail a check to the address at the bottom of the page.

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/DonationForm.html


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=376238
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just did this - what a lovely thought.



Also emailed Mary yesterday and I'm going to send her a bunch of coats and sweaters that a certain someone doesn't wear and won't miss.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I decided to make a donation by PayPal instead of a check. I'm sleep deprived today and couldn't figure out how to post the donation in Frosty's memory when I used PayPal. 


Joy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I decided to make a donation by PayPal instead of a check. I'm sleep deprived today and couldn't figure out how to post the donation in Frosty's memory when I used PayPal.
> 
> 
> Joy[/B]


On that same page, you can email Trudy. Give her your name and the donation amount. Tell her it's "In Memory of Frosty". She will put it on the page


----------

